

The Optimal Post is 7 Minutes - bberson
https://medium.com/data-lab/74b9f41509b

======
melatoned
Whereas the average Medium post is 3.5 minutes of mild liberal outrage about a
group that doesn't know what Medium is. This is also known as the worst part
of Huffington Post, outside of design.

